# Breeders in the New England area



## Michellecorres (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello! I’m trying to find a reputable breeder in New England area. I want a breeder that has experience raising pups for therapy dogs. And that DO temperament test to the pups. 
i appreciate your help ahead! Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Michellecorres said:


> Hello! I’m trying to find a reputable breeder in New England area. I want a breeder that has experience raising pups for therapy dogs. And that DO temperament test to the pups.
> i appreciate your help ahead! Thank you.


PM me.


----------

